# Crunchy pea salad



## licia (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a pea salad that includes water chestnuts, pine nuts, green peas, scallions and other goodies. Is anyone familiar with such a recipe? I posted this before but can't find it and haven't received a post. Thanks.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 22, 2004)

here's the one I use, it doesn't have pine nuts, but think you could either substitute them for the cashews or just add some in!

Cashew Pea Salad 

Serves: 6 to 8 

3/4 cup vegetable oil
14 cup cider or red wine vinegar
1 garlic clove, minced
2 to 3 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1 10-ounce package frozen peas, thawed
2 celery ribs, thinly sliced
2 scallions, thinly sliced
1/2 cup sour cream
3/4 cup cashews chopped
Soy "bacon" bits (optional) 

Combine first nine ingredients in a small bowl. Mix well. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. 

In a large bowl combine peas, celery, and scallions. 
Combine sour cream and 2 tablespoons of the dressing mixture. 
Fold into the pea mixture. 
Just before serving stir in the cashews and "bacon" bits. 
Serve on a bed of lettuce and garnish with tomato wedges. 
(use remaining dressing mixture over any salad)

Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

here's another one, licia

10 oz frozen tender tiny peas (rinsed/steamed with hot water but uncooked) 
1 cup diced celery 
1 cup chopped cauliflower 
1/4 cup diced green onions 
2 T sliced pimentos 
1 cup creamy garlic - or ranch - salad dressing (we use Marie's brand) 
1 cup roasted cashews (or sunflower seeds, macadamia) 
1/4 cup crumbled bacon 
1/2 t Dijon mustard 
1 small clove garlic, minced 

Combine ingredients, toss gently, and chill. Can add more garlic and squeeze of lemon juice. OK to make ahead and marinate for a couple of days.


----------



## licia (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks - I will try both of them soon.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 24, 2004)

there you go adding another must have to my list of things to try.  I haven't made pea salad in so long, but it's a favorite. 

I think the thing to do is to make a list of all the must-do's then not make a single duplicate until I've gone thru the entire list!  That could take months if I keep coming back here


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

licia,

This recipe was posted by kansasgirl but I bet you could add water chestnuts and just leave out the rosemary or just add the water chestnuts (but it is soooo good with the rosemary).  These were good both warm and room temp.

Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts 

2 TBS Unsalted butter 
2 TBS Fresh rosemary, minced 
1 c Pine nuts 
4 Green onions 
16 oz Frozen petite peas, slightly thawed 
OR 
16 oz Fresh peas 
1 tsp Sugar 
Salt & pepper to taste 

1.  Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Sauté pine nuts until golden and toasted. 

2.  Add green onions and sauté 2 minutes. Add peas, rosemary and sugar to skillet and continue to cook until heated through. Season with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## licia (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks - I will definitely try it.  I have two humongous rosemary bushes and love the smell and taste of it.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

lol - I have a huge Rosemary bush too - I couldn't live without it!!!!


----------

